# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Nedspine Homminga

## raimund

Sinds paar maanden pijn in rug-r.been-r.voet.
mri scan en ja hoor een hernia , l5,l6,(lumbolisatie)s1
heb plannen om te laten opereren bij nedspine.
heeft er iemand misschien behoefte aan dat ik een dagboek 
bij ga houden op deze site,over het verloop van de behandeling
bij nedspine:

----------


## Agnes574

Een dagboek bijhouden kan zéker helpen .. andere mensen / lotgenoten kunnen daar veel van opsteken!!

Sterkte en moed!!

----------


## raimund

Leuk dat je hebt gereageerd.
Ik heb een beetje het idee,dat deze site, medicity, op sterven na dood is,ik zou dat persoonlijk erg jammer vinden.Het is op het ogenblik erg belangrijk
waar je met medische klachten c.q. problemen terecht kunt.Als ik nu mijn persoonlijke bevindingen over nedspine deel met anderen kunnen die bij een eventuele keuze voor een kliniek hier wel of niet voor kiezen.Ik heb gelezen over de klachten die nedspine heeft veroorzaakt, maar het kan toch niet zo zijn dat daar chirurgen aan het werk zijn die geen kennis van zaken hebben.
Er zijn zorgverzekeraars die contracten hebben met deze kliniek en als deze kliniek zoveel ellende veroorzaakt is er geen zorgverzekeraar meer die met deze kliniek nog zaken wil doen.
Heb binnenkort mijn eerste intakegesprek voor een rugoperatie,word vervolgd

----------


## Agnes574

MediCity is zéker NIET op sterven na dood ... hoe kom je daarbij???
De site groeit elke dag en met meer dan 36.000 leden draait de site uitstekend!!

Een dagboek delen of je ervaringen op het forum zetten kan anderen helpen en/of informatie geven!
Dit topic al gelezen?? Is een topic wat zéér goed loopt  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Klik op deze link; http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=4938

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo raimund,

Fijn dat je een diagnose hebt  :Smile: 
Ga je bij meerdere klinieken een intake houden?
Hopelijk loopt het voor jou goed af!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## raimund

Vandaag 18/5-2011 intakegesprek gehad met dr.Homminga
Er zit een hernia die vanzelf niet weggaat,operatie noodzakelijk.
Vragenlijst ingevuld over mijn algehele gezondheid ,en een tweede
gesprek over de vragen die ik beantwoord heb,bloeddruk en hartslag ok.
Mij eerste indruk van deze kliniek zijn zeer positief te noemen.
Als alles volgens planning verloopt word ik op 23-5 geholpen en 24-5 
weer naar huis.

----------


## Emmi

Ik ben een jaar geleden geopereerd door dr. Homminga en alles is prima gegaan.
Voor mij was hij de Reddende Engel ( met 2 hoofdletters!), ik heb bijna een jaar behoorlijke beenklachten gehad die niet serieus werden genomen en ik ben nu al een jaar pijnvrij en ben al weer maanden aan het werk. Ik vind het een aardige rustige dokter die duidelijk uitlegt wat hij tijdens de operatie gaat doen. Ik had deze site ook al bekeken in 2010 en kreeg toen ook mijn twijfels, maar vergeet niet dat tevreden mensen dat niet uiten op internet, alleen de ontevreden patiënten schrijven hun verhaal. Vandaar dat ik nu mijn positieve ervaring vertel. De wachttijden zijn kort, er wordt efficiënt gewerkt. De nazorg en de verzorging is prima en wat ook heel fijn was: Je krijgt een mobiel nummer van de dienstdoende arts mee voor in geval van bv verslechtering van de situatie 's nachts. Dat geeft mij een veilig gevoel. Zoals ik het beleefd heb kan ik dr. Homminga zeker aanraden.

----------


## eloise

> Vandaag 18/5-2011 intakegesprek gehad met dr.Homminga
> Er zit een hernia die vanzelf niet weggaat,operatie noodzakelijk.
> Vragenlijst ingevuld over mijn algehele gezondheid ,en een tweede
> gesprek over de vragen die ik beantwoord heb,bloeddruk en hartslag ok.
> Mij eerste indruk van deze kliniek zijn zeer positief te noemen.
> Als alles volgens planning verloopt word ik op 23-5 geholpen en 24-5 
> weer naar huis.


hay,ben heel benieuwd wat je bevindingen zijn groetjes

----------


## levoleger

hallo ik heb 18 oktober 2011 een spondylodese ondergaan bij nedspine in ede bij dokter weijer om dat ik een lekkende tussen wervel had en zenuwen pijnen aan bijde benen 
in januarie heb ik gebeld met dokter weijer dat ik steeds door me linker been heen zakte kreeg van de fisio tehoren dat ik een klapvoet heb kon ook niet normaal zitten op de bank als ik 10 minuten zat en wou opstaan zakte ik door alles heen met hoesten en niezen ook de heledag pijn aan de edelen delen 1 maart 2012 afspraak bij nedspine bij dokter weijer eerst foto laten maken in het zieken huis toen terug bij dokter weijer hij zei het ziet er goed uit ik zei het voelt niet goed heb pijn aan de edelendelen heb een klapvoet en kan niet zitten op de bank dokter weijer zei we wachten tot 1 jaar naar de operatie en dan kunnen we verder kijken hoe het gaat maar de pijn werdt steeds erger heb toen contact opgenomen met rug kliniek delden ben daar bij een arts geweest en die vroeg heb dokter weijer na de operatie een mri laten maken dat is niet het geval bij delden heb ik een mri laten maken en daarna weer een gesprek met de arts de arts zei de bovenste schroef raakt je zenuwen vandaar de klapvoet en pijn aan de edelendelen hun advies was contact opnemen met dokter weijer heb toen gebelt en dokter weijer vroeg of ik last had van me been ik zei ja heb die klapvoet toch hij zei is me niks van bekent ik zei ik heb nog gebeld in januarie daar over en ik ben bij u geweest op 1 maart heb een afspraak gemaakt ben daar geweest moest eerst weer een foto laten maken ik vroeg waarom had toch de mri van delden hij zei dat op de mri was tezien dat er wat was verandert . ik foto laten maken en terug naar weijer kreeg tehoren nee hoor ziet er goed uit dus mijn vraag was waar komt de pijn dan vandaan en de klapvoet en waarom kan ik niet op de bank zitten en waarom doet het zeer met auto rijden hij stuurden me terug naar het ziekenhuis voor ct scan gelijk laten maken en daarna weer terug kreeg weer tehoren dat het er goed uit zag ik zei maar delden zeg van niet hij zei dat hij dat tegenspraak onverdoenden bewijs ik zei de neuroloog en radioloog zeg allebij het zelfde hij zei toen ik spreek het tegen en ga daar over niet in disccusie met u daar over ik vroeg weer waar komt de pijn en klapvoet van dan dat wist hij niet zei hij en zei er achter aan kunt u nou niet posetief zijn dat de foto,s goed zijn ik zei hoe moet ik posetief zijn als ik de heledag pijn heb voorheen had ik zenuwenpijnen in me benen nu een klapvoet kan niet zitten pijn aan me edelendelen ik vroeg ook als ik over anderhalf jaar nog niet kan zitten wat dan hij zei ja dan heb u pech gehad ik zei toen ik verblijf nu ergens anders ben al 7 maanden niet in me eigen huis geweest om dat ik niet kan autorijden of zitten in de trein . hij zei je wist waar we aan begonnen heb gezegt het risico is 70/30% er is goed overleg geweest dus ik zei goed overleg kreeg tehoren van u collega dat ik een lekkende tussen wervel had en heb gelijk een gesprek gehad met u en u zei dat het beste voor mij was om te opereren.
heb gelijk delden gebeld en een afspraak gemaakt daar en die blijven er bij dat me zenuwen worden geraakt door de schroef in juli gaan ze me zenuwen blokken en hopen dat het help

----------


## giannissofia

> hallo ik heb 18 oktober 2011 een spondylodese ondergaan bij nedspine in ede bij dokter weijer om dat ik een lekkende tussen wervel had en zenuwen pijnen aan bijde benen 
> in januarie heb ik gebeld met dokter weijer dat ik steeds door me linker been heen zakte kreeg van de fisio tehoren dat ik een klapvoet heb kon ook niet normaal zitten op de bank als ik 10 minuten zat en wou opstaan zakte ik door alles heen met hoesten en niezen ook de heledag pijn aan de edelen delen 1 maart 2012 afspraak bij nedspine bij dokter weijer eerst foto laten maken in het zieken huis toen terug bij dokter weijer hij zei het ziet er goed uit ik zei het voelt niet goed heb pijn aan de edelendelen heb een klapvoet en kan niet zitten op de bank dokter weijer zei we wachten tot 1 jaar naar de operatie en dan kunnen we verder kijken hoe het gaat maar de pijn werdt steeds erger heb toen contact opgenomen met rug kliniek delden ben daar bij een arts geweest en die vroeg heb dokter weijer na de operatie een mri laten maken dat is niet het geval bij delden heb ik een mri laten maken en daarna weer een gesprek met de arts de arts zei de bovenste schroef raakt je zenuwen vandaar de klapvoet en pijn aan de edelendelen hun advies was contact opnemen met dokter weijer heb toen gebelt en dokter weijer vroeg of ik last had van me been ik zei ja heb die klapvoet toch hij zei is me niks van bekent ik zei ik heb nog gebeld in januarie daar over en ik ben bij u geweest op 1 maart heb een afspraak gemaakt ben daar geweest moest eerst weer een foto laten maken ik vroeg waarom had toch de mri van delden hij zei dat op de mri was tezien dat er wat was verandert . ik foto laten maken en terug naar weijer kreeg tehoren nee hoor ziet er goed uit dus mijn vraag was waar komt de pijn dan vandaan en de klapvoet en waarom kan ik niet op de bank zitten en waarom doet het zeer met auto rijden hij stuurden me terug naar het ziekenhuis voor ct scan gelijk laten maken en daarna weer terug kreeg weer tehoren dat het er goed uit zag ik zei maar delden zeg van niet hij zei dat hij dat tegenspraak onverdoenden bewijs ik zei de neuroloog en radioloog zeg allebij het zelfde hij zei toen ik spreek het tegen en ga daar over niet in disccusie met u daar over ik vroeg weer waar komt de pijn en klapvoet van dan dat wist hij niet zei hij en zei er achter aan kunt u nou niet posetief zijn dat de foto,s goed zijn ik zei hoe moet ik posetief zijn als ik de heledag pijn heb voorheen had ik zenuwenpijnen in me benen nu een klapvoet kan niet zitten pijn aan me edelendelen ik vroeg ook als ik over anderhalf jaar nog niet kan zitten wat dan hij zei ja dan heb u pech gehad ik zei toen ik verblijf nu ergens anders ben al 7 maanden niet in me eigen huis geweest om dat ik niet kan autorijden of zitten in de trein . hij zei je wist waar we aan begonnen heb gezegt het risico is 70/30% er is goed overleg geweest dus ik zei goed overleg kreeg tehoren van u collega dat ik een lekkende tussen wervel had en heb gelijk een gesprek gehad met u en u zei dat het beste voor mij was om te opereren.
> heb gelijk delden gebeld en een afspraak gemaakt daar en die blijven er bij dat me zenuwen worden geraakt door de schroef in juli gaan ze me zenuwen blokken en hopen dat het help


hallo, ik ben bezig met een melding aan de Inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg en een strafrechtelijke aangifte tegen de Nedspine kliniek wegens naar mijn mening gepleegde strafbare feiten. Ik heb inmiddels ook de media/pers ingelicht om wellicht aan meerdere zaken te komen. Ook wij zijn slachtoffer geworden van de onkunde die plaats vindt in die kliniek. Mijn klachten gaan over de Nedspine kliniek, de heer H.T.F. van de Weijer Orthopedisch chirurg Nedspine p/a Pascalstraat 21 Tel: 0318-439280 en George Homminga Orthopedisch chirurg. Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om uw contactgegevens naar me te mailen? Giannis G. mail: [email protected]

----------


## Lona

> Sinds paar maanden pijn in rug-r.been-r.voet.
> mri scan en ja hoor een hernia , l5,l6,(lumbolisatie)s1
> heb plannen om te laten opereren bij nedspine.
> heeft er iemand misschien behoefte aan dat ik een dagboek 
> bij ga houden op deze site,over het verloop van de behandeling
> bij nedspine:


Ik kan niet goed zien wanneer dit gepost is, maar uk zou nog een keer achter je oor krabben voordat je je laat opereren in de Nedspine kliniek, het zijn een stel knoeiers eerste klas..... Ik ben 3x in drie maanden tijd geopereerd en nog is het niet goed en loop ik als een invalide... Mijn leven is mij radicaal afgepakt....en moet nu afwachten of een third opinion een doorbraak zal betekenen zodat ik weer een beetje normaal kan lopen....en functioneren...... Die artsen daar in Ede doen operaties die door neurochirurgen uitgevoerd dienen te worden.... En zeker als het op het vastzetten van wervels aankomt 

Ik wens je veel wijsheid

Grt. lona

----------


## giannissofia

U heeft zich ooit aangemeld via een medisch forum inzake de wanprestaties die gaande zijn bij Nedspine in Ede, n.a.v. een oproep van mij. 
Inmiddels zijn er enige ontwikkelingen aangaande mijn zaak. 

Zoals bekend is mijn vrouw al 2 maal geopereerd in de Nedspine kliniek en is er 2 maal meer kapot gemaakt dan “gerepareerd”.
Ik heb Nedspine beloofd dat ik alles zal doen wat in mijn macht ligt om hun van de kaart af te vegen wegens wanprestatie en medische missers.
Helaas gaan ze hier nog steeds mee door en zet ik mijn strijd moedig door tegen deze mensen.

Ik zal u hierna in ieder geval uitleggen welke mogelijkheden u allemaal heeft om deze kliniek aan te pakken. Het goede nieuws is dat ik eind november 2013 de uitspraak heb ontvangen van de door mij ingediende klacht bij de klachtencommissie van het EMS. De klacht is GEGROND verklaard, ondanks dat meneer Weijer glashard zat te liegen voor de commissie. Tijdens de aanstaande strafzaak mag dat niet als hij als getuige wordt gehoord pleegt hij namelijk meineed. Als hij als verdachte gehoord gaat worden mag hij liegen. Immers, een verdachte hoeft niet mee te werken aan zijn eigen veroordeling.

De mogelijkheden die u heeft om Nedspine aan te pakken en zoals ik het heb aangepakt leest u hierna.
Let wel op: van elke melding die u maakt kunt u het beste een en dezelfde uitgebreide rapportage maken in chronologische volgorde met daarbij de onderliggende bewijsstukken zoals, medische verklaringen, recepten, samenvattingen uit het medische dossier en in ieder geval een opgave van het medische dossier welke Nedspine voor u heeft aangemaakt. Uw huisarts heeft over het algemeen een samenvatting van uw gehele medische dossier. 

1.	Melding maken bij het de Inspectie van de gezondheidszorg via www.tuchtcollege-gezondheidszorg.nl/
2.	Uw klacht voorleggen bij de door Nedspine aangesloten klachtinstituut EMS. Ze zijn hier verplicht om uw klacht te behandelen. Stichting klachtencommissie EMS – zusterplein 22 – 3703 CB Zeist tel: 030-6970815
3.	Aangifte doen bij de politie
4.	Een civiele advocaat erop zetten die de schade gaat claimen. Omdat ik een advocaat niet kan betalen heb ik er een no cure no pay advocaat opgezet. Ik betaal m pas als ik de zaak win en een schadevergoeding ontvang. Ik heb een advocaten kantoor voor u die zo wil werken. Mail me als u de contactgegevens hiervan wenst te ontvangen.

De politie heeft destijds mijn zaak beoordeeld en willen dr. Weijer, Homminga en de Nedspine kliniek niet vervolgen wegens gepleegde strafbare feiten. Politie en Justitie hebben hier helemaal geen zin in omdat een medische strafzaak nu eenmaal niet eenvoudig is en omdat de doorsnee politie agent of rechercheur hier nu eenmaal weinig kaas van hebben gegeten. 
Ik heb inmiddels een artikel 12 procedure op laten starten bij het Gerechtshof dat voornoemden toch strafrechtelijk worden vervolgd. 
Dat betekent dat 3 rechters gaan beoordelen of er alsnog strafvervolging moet gaan plaatsvinden, of althans er een onderzoek moet komen naar de handelswijze van deze kliniek. 

Laat me weten wat uw ontwikkelingen zijn in uw zaak en laat me weten of ik u ergens mee van dienst kan zijn. 

Giannis Garlemos
mail: [email protected] 
gsm: 06-47165290

----------

